# Adam earl Asks The Same Question Over and Over



## Adam earl (6 May 2014)

Hi this is my first post is asthma ocd or asthma a disquaflier for the navy


----------



## ModlrMike (6 May 2014)

Firstly, no one here is going to give you an official answer, this is not an official site.

Secondly, the asthma and OCD questions have been answered in painstaking detail elsewhere on this site. Look around, you'll find them.

Finally, the short answer to your question: it's a matter of degrees. 


The best way to have your questions answered is to make an application at your local recruiting office, or online.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2014)

But I'd have to say spina bifida is probably a disqualifier, despite not being a CF medical SME.

Just a guess.....    :dunno:


----------



## medicineman (6 May 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> But I'd have to say spina bifida is probably a disqualifier, despite not being a CF medical SME.
> 
> Just a guess.....    :dunno:



Seen the odd spina bifida occulta in the military...would depend on severity and symptomology away from the lesion.

MM


----------



## Adam earl (6 May 2014)

Thanks I got spina bifda occultation it's not sevre cause I don't ever get pains in my back


----------



## The_Falcon (6 May 2014)

Read the MEDICAL threads FIRST before posting again.  

Locked.

HM
Staff


----------



## Adam earl (14 Nov 2014)

Hi I wants to join the infantry but I got ocd so I was wondering if i could join the infantry with  ocd thanks


----------



## Ayrsayle (22 Nov 2014)

No one on the internet can give you an answer to this question - too many variables.  Seek out a CFRC and ask your question to the staff there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Nov 2014)

With spina bifida, asthma and OCD, you can forget about joining.

That is all. Sorry about your luck.

Time to accept reality and move on.


----------



## Adam earl (4 Dec 2014)

Hi I was wondering if I can join the forces where I got ocd that's controlled by meds thanks


----------



## Gunplumber (4 Dec 2014)

You really don't seem to get the message that this is NOT the place where you will get answers to these questions. ONLY a recruiter will be able to answer this depending on the severity of your problems. And learn how to write properly, it is a rule of this site, and very annoying to have to read.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2014)

Mods, can't you just ban this troll's IP address??   :


----------



## DonaldMcL (4 Dec 2014)

Adam earl said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering if I can join the forces where I got ocd that's controlled by meds thanks



The OCD doesn't translate to proper grammar and punctuation, obviously.


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2014)

The fact that you keep asking the same question despite being given answers tells me that either your OCD isn't in fact under control or you have some sort of impulse control problem.  The other differential diagnoses (non-DSM IV-TR/V) that come to mind are troll and dolt or just incredibly stupid (which is technically a part of a multiaxial DSM V diagnosis - Low IQ).  Sorry for being blunt, but you're apparently not in tune to the more subtle sarcasm of some of my colleagues here.

MM


----------



## cryco (4 Dec 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The other differential diagnoses (non-DSM IV-TR/V) that come to mind are troll and dolt or just incredibly stupid (which is technically a part of a multiaxial DSM V diagnosis - Low IQ).
> 
> MM



I was going to ask you if I could borrow that line in the future should I need to describe someone; it sounds so neat! So i looked it up, and- disclaimer: I have almost no clue what this is about-  it seems that multiaxial system was dropped in DSM-5. 
I found a nice explanation taken from DSM-4  http://faculty.fortlewis.edu/burke_b/Abnormal/Abnormalmultiaxial.htm 

and this about the changes http://www.dsm5.org/Documents/FAQ%20for%20Clinicians%208-1-13.pdf

This is fascinating reading. I should have gone into medicine. Engineering is not quite as interesting.


----------



## cupper (4 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> Engineering is not quite as interesting.



Depends on what you consider interesting. >


----------



## medicineman (5 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> I was going to ask you if I could borrow that line in the future should I need to describe someone; it sounds so neat! So i looked it up, and- disclaimer: I have almost no clue what this is about-  it seems that multiaxial system was dropped in DSM-5.
> I found a nice explanation taken from DSM-4  http://faculty.fortlewis.edu/burke_b/Abnormal/Abnormalmultiaxial.htm
> 
> and this about the changes http://www.dsm5.org/Documents/FAQ%20for%20Clinicians%208-1-13.pdf
> ...



It's not copywritten or trade marked (yet), so use it if you like.  I do have a couple of patented non-DSM diagnoses I use frequently and aren't really for public use.

I find that folks still use the multiaxial diagnoses on consults because it's actually a holistic way of capturing what's wrong with someone, as well as also has proper medical issues as an Axis - as the saying goes, "sick people get crazy and crazy people get sick", so if you miss that, you could be barking up the wrong tree as far as what's actually wrong is concerned.  The DSM-V just makes me shake my head because it medicalizes normal variants of development as well essentially giving people excuses to be arseholes under certain circumstances.  Have my pocket copy, read what's pertinent to me, don't like it much.

MM


----------

